# Κλείνει το Atlantis στην Οία;



## Costas (May 30, 2015)

Πολύ θλιβερή είδηση:

Το βιβλιοπωλείο Atlantis στην Οία είναι γνωστό σε πολλούς. Μια τρύπα-θησαυρός, λογοτεχνίας κυρίως, σε πολλές γλώσσες, με παλιά και νέα βιβλία, με μεταφράσεις ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας στα ξένα, με δικές του εκδόσεις, με ένα περιβάλλον μοναδικό. Ήμουνα προχτές εκεί, και τι βλέπω; Μια ανακοίνωση κρεμασμένη στο χαμηλό υπέρθυρο με ημερομηνία 25 ή 26 Μαΐου, ότι μετά από 10 χρόνια λειτουργίας του βιβλιοπωλείου σε αυτή τη διεύθυνση ο ιδιοκτήτης του ακινήτου τούς ενημέρωσε ότι έχει προσφορά από κάποιον να του το πουλήσει για ν' ανοίξει δική του επιχείρηση, όπερ σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να φύγουν μέσα σε 5 μήνες, εκτός κι αν μπορέσουν να καλύψουν την προσφορά του, που είναι...1 εκατομμύριο ευρώ (μιλάμε για 20 τετραγωνικά, δέκα σκαλιά μέσα στη γη, αλλά πάνω στη μεγάλη ρούγα). Ρώτησα τον (ξένο) βιβλιοπώλη αν πρόκειται για σοβαρή είδηση, και μου είπε "ναι". Του λέω "πώς είναι δυνατόν να καλύψετε 1 εκατομμύριο ευρώ;" Μου λέει "δεν είναι, εκτός κι αν έχεις εσύ 1 εκατομμύριο". Του λέω "δεν έχω". Μου λέει "ή αν αγοράσεις 200.000 βιβλία σαν κι αυτό που αγόρασες μόλις τώρα" (την Πριγκιπέσα Ιζαμπώ σε γαλλική μετάφραση, έκδοση του 2000 του εκλιπόντος Kaufmann). "Γι' αυτό ζητάμε" μου λέει "αν έχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα ή πρόταση να μας κάνει". Πράγματι, το μήνυμα ζητούσε ακριβώς αυτό. Του λέω "έχετε καμιά εναλλακτική να πάτε;" Μου λέει "Cuba".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2015)

Δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Δεν υπάρχουν άλλες θέσεις για να ανοίξει ένα βιβλιοπωλείο στην Οία (ούτε καν π.χ. από την άλλη μεριά όπου εξαπλώνεται, προς τα «πεδινά») ή είναι πραγματικά τόσο χρυσοφόρα η τοποθεσία;


----------



## Costas (May 30, 2015)

Εννοείται ότι δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω, αλλά ο κεντρικός δρόμος είναι σίγουρα το σεργιάνι εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων. Οπουδήποτε αλλού δεν έχει σύγκριση. Από κει και πέρα, αυτή την ερώτηση έκανα κι εγώ, αυτή την απάντηση πήρα...


----------

